# I won a hair cut, hair treatment, and makeup!



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

From CityLine (really popular show in Canada). I'm not going to be on tv or anything, its just a gift certificate... but I need help on what hair cut I should get!

These are links from MUA so I hope they work for everyone...

Here's what I look like now:






And here's the choices of hairstyles I love and need help choosing from:
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking maybe a cool mix of the two... no bangs(2nd pic's bangs), but yes on the layers from the first one. I probably won't change the hair color at all though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


or something from this montage I put together:
http://img.makeupalley.com/2/6/4/7/162003.jpg

TIA!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 18, 2005)

I loved Jennifer Anniston's hair short!!! I like that one the best! The one next to her with the blond hair and bangs is nice too. Those are my pics!
Show pics after your makeover!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

I love the 2nd picture best, the girl from the John Frida ad.


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

i really like jennifer anniston... im not too into the whole choppy thing... and most of the longer cuts dont look like much of a change... i think u would look really nice with the shorter look!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 18, 2005)

always fun:  walk in and (if you trust the stylist) tell them to have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did it- and it is the best - and my favorite style Ive EVER had.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 19, 2005)

heh, I don't know if I can trust the stylist, I've never been there before.  Last time my hair was short was about 6 years ago.  I really liked it too.  I'm going to see if I can find a picture, and post that.

Thanks for the replies and advice!


----------



## may_cup (Oct 19, 2005)

I found some older pics, bout 6 years ago, when I had short hair.  What do we think?









Thanks!
~may_cup


----------



## user2 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would go for the first pic and not Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 19, 2005)

I think the first picture works best with your face shape. And getting swide swept bangs makes the face look longer and makes the forhead seem smaller. I think that would really play up your cheek bones too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kissablethoughts (Oct 19, 2005)

.


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 20, 2005)

The first look is really a simple look. It only looks complicated in the picture because the ends are flipped outwards. Getting a layered haircut is really versatile. You can let it dry naturally, curl it, make soft waves, etc. Whatever style suits you most. Layered haircuts can be styled into any style you want basically.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 22, 2005)

I do want simple, but I'd also like it to be fun and cute.  My brother is getting married in a month and a half, and since I'm going (I haven't seen my family in over 2 years now) I want to look great for it (of course!).  I'm scared to call the hair place and make an appointment. lol  

Thanks all for your comments!  Maybe I can get a consultation with the stylist beforehand and maybe she'll have an idea of what would just look fantastic for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 23, 2005)

I think you would look great with the first pic.


----------

